# Media Room



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is some pictures of my ongoing process of the theater...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a nice cosy room...very well done.

What type of screen is that?..and I didn't see a sub..Did i miss it, or are you yet to put one in?


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks,

After about three different painted screens and one matte white pull down, I finally tried the Fashion Gray laminate. I framed it with black velvet and it's 85".

I've been trying the sub in different locations, right now it's on the side of the love seat(just in front of the left front speaker). I made the sub years ago along with the rest of the speakers. It's a 10" vented with a 100watt amp. This and the three front speakers will be replaced I hope soon. The parts for the sub are a 15" woofer and a 240watt amp. The front will be a three-way setup, towers and a larger center channel(thats why the center stand looks a little to big right now).

Speaker building is a little bit slow right now(3 year old), but now that the room is getting closer to finishing I should be able to build them.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a pic of the room back at Christmas time.











The rest of the photos can be found at:

http://hexaudio.blogspot.com


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would be interested to hear what you think of the FG laminate screen...
I've read mixed reports about it and seen some screenshots, but the general census seems to say that it suffers from some hot-spotting..Have you found this to be the case?
Are you using it as is, or did you put on a top poly coat?
Also, are you using an LCD or DLP projector with the FG?


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

WOW :hail: 

I am seriously impressed! That is one nice theater.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice words about the theater, I still need to update the bar area.

The screen I'm now using is just untouched Fashion Gray, it is on the edge of hot spotting. I only notice it under certain screen shots( certain whites, clouds. etc..).
So far it's not enough to make me top coat.

I using a Panasonic AE-900 LCD projector.

Here is a screen shot with a lot of color, the right half is FG with a top coat of poly/pearl. The left half is plain FG.











Here is a bright scene, FG is the background, the small piece on the right is FG with a top coat of matte poly. The small piece on the left is FG with a top coat of poly/pearl.










Here again from a side angle..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

There isn't an obvious difference between the two types in the "Incredibles" shot, but a clear difference in the sky shot..
The Poly coated panel seems to have given some added gain..I believe the same thing happens with Silverscreen when top coated with Poly..
I take it that the matte Poly would also eliminate any hot-spotting problems..
The FG obviously works well with an LCD projector


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

The hot-spotting is removed when using either method, poly or poly/pearl.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

ktaillon said:


> The hot-spotting is removed when using either method, poly or poly/pearl.
> 
> I made a mistake, the panel on the left is the poly/pearl..... sorry. That's why the whites are little better.


Well that is interesting...So just the Poly on top is actually reducing the gain a little..and yet on white screens it's supposed to do the opposite..
Are you planning on using the poly/pearl mix, in an effort to remove the bit of hot-spotting?


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Through the past year I did a lot of painted test panels, most of them looked great - as in blemish and rollermark free. I finally painted a full size screen using the RS-MAXX mud mix. First off, the paint mix is well designed but there was two problems that I ran into. It had roller marks and the metallic flakes did not lay down uniformly. This gave the look like it had a thin gray screen over the entire screen.

This mix and others that have metallics need to be sprayed.. IMHO.

The poly/pearl falls into the same category, I feel if I do top coat I will need to use a sprayer. I would like to try to roll it but I afraid of ruining the Fashion Gray. I think if you roll just the poly topcoat you will be all right but I like it better with the pearl/poly.

I believe Mechman and Wbassett has a thread on Laminates, I wonder how they are proceeding?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

ktaillon said:


> The poly/pearl falls into the same category, I feel if I do top coat I will need to use a sprayer. I would like to try to roll it but I afraid of ruining the Fashion Gray. I think if you roll just the poly topcoat you will all right but I like it better with the pearl/poly.


Yes I wondered about rolling on the poly/pearl mix...I would be interested to hear what wbassett has to say about that..
If it has to be sprayed, I can forget about FG as a screen possibility..


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

My WEB page has moved to:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice job ktillion

Prof the Poly is reducing the specular gain of the screen, that's what's causes any hot spotting issues.


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Very cool pics Ktaillion. I really like the use of red to bring attention to the room.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

You did a great job. It definitely looks like a comfortable space to relax and enjoy a good movie.


----------

